# LTD Pro 29er 2016 VS. LTD SL 29er 2016



## dejan1988 (15. November 2015)

Hallo liebe Community, ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mounti auf die oben genannten beiden Modelle gestoßen. Ich habe auch das LTD SL bereits probegefahren und war vom Handling und der modernen Geometrie sehr angetan. Allerdings ist mir eins negativ aufgefallen und zwar habe ich bislang das LTD Pro 2008, bei dem an der RockShox Ferderung ein Pop-Lock-Remote Hebel am Lenker verbaut ist. Das war bei dem neuen LTD SL leider nicht der Fall, sodass man immer zum Einstellen der Federung (FOX 32 Performence) eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen muss.
Beim LTD Pro 2016 ist dies wieder gegeben.
Ich bin mir deshalb relativ unsicher, was den Kauf angeht, bzw. kann man ja einen Pop-Lock bei der FOX nachrüsten????

Meine liebsten Fahrten: Trails, Waldwege, auch mal längere ruhigere Touren.


Cube LTD Pro 2016 --> 1099€

Rahmen Aluminium Lite, AMF, ARG, Internal Cable Routing, Easy Mount Kickstand Ready, Tapered Headtube, PressFit BB
Farbe blackline
Größe 27.5: 16", 18" // 29er: 17", 19", 21", 23"
Gabel Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Air, 100mm, PopLoc
Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5E ZS, Top Zero-Stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), Bottom Zero-Stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm)
Vorbau CUBE Performance Stem Pro, 31.8mm
Lenker CUBE Rise Trail Bar, 700mm
Griffe CUBE Performance Grip
Schaltwerk Shimano XT, RD-M8000-DGS, ShadowPlus, 11-Speed, Direct Mount
Umwerfer Shimano XT, FD-M8000-D, Direct Mount, Side Swing
Schalthebel Shimano XT SL-M8000
Bremse Magura MT2, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)
Kurbelganitur Shimano XT, FC-M8000, 3X: 40x30x22T, 175mm
Kassette Shimano XT CS-M8000, 11-40
Kette Shimano CN-HG600-11
Felgen CUBE ZX24, Disc, 32H
Nabe Vorne Shimano HB-M525
Nabe Hinten Shimano FH-M525
Vorderreifen Schwalbe Tough Tom Active, 2.25
Hinterreifen Schwalbe Rapid Rob, Active, 2.25
Pedale CUBE Aluminium MTB
Sattel CUBE Active 1.1
Sattelstütze CUBE Performance Post, 27.2mm
Sattelklemme CUBE Varioclose, 31.8mm
Gewicht (KG) 13.1 kg


Cube LTD SL 2016 --> 1499€

Rahmen Aluminium Lite, AMF, ARG, Internal Cable Routing, Easy Mount Kickstand Ready, Tapered Headtube, PressFit BB
Farbe blackline
Größe 27.5: 16", 18" // 29er: 17", 19", 21", 23"
Gabel Fox 32 Float FIT4
Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5B ZS-1, Semi-Integrated, Top 1 1/8" Bottom 1 1/2"
Vorbau CUBE Performance Stem Pro 6°
Lenker CUBE Rise Trail Bar 700mm
Griffe CUBE Performance Grip
Schaltwerk Shimano XT, RD-M8000-DGS, ShadowPlus, 11-Speed, Direct Mount
Umwerfer Shimano XT, FD-M8025-D, Direct Mount, Down Swing
Schalthebel Shimano XT SL-M8000-I, Direct Attach
Bremse Shimano XT BR-M8000, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)
Kurbelganitur Shimano XT, FC-M8000, 36x26T, 175mm
Kassette Shimano XT CS-M8000, 11-40
Kette Shimano CN-HG600-11
Felgen DT CSW MA 1.7 / 1.9
Nabe Vorne Shimano Deore HB-M615, Centerlock
Nabe Hinten Shimano Deore FH-M615, Centerlock
Vorderreifen Schwalbe Tough Tom Active, 2.25
Hinterreifen Schwalbe Rapid Rob Active, 2.25
Pedale CUBE Aluminium MTB
Sattel CUBE Active 1.1
Sattelstütze CUBE Performance Post, 27.2*400mm
Sattelklemme CUBE Varioclose, 31.8mm
Gewicht (KG) 12.15 kg


Meine Frage ist auch,ob der Preisunterschied von 400€ gerechtfertigt ist.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Tobias_B. (18. November 2015)

Hey,

der Preisunterschied ist gerechtfertigt, XT-Bremse, leichtere Laufräder, bessere Gabel mit besserem Ansprechverhalten.. läppert sich zusammen.

Warum hast du dir unbedingt in den Kopf gesetzt, dass du so einen Lenker Lockout willst - (typisches Anfänger must-have)

Du hast ja den Vorteil, dass du die Druckstufenanpassung nochmals mit einer Stufe mehr einstellen kannst. 

Berg hoch - trail / tour - descend / bergab - das fehlt dir halt bei der Rock Shox Recon, die auf dem LTD Pro montiert ist.

Grundlegend ist das Bike für 1099 Euro auch schon ein Preisknaller, nur die Reifen sind bei beiden mit knappen 750 gramm recht schwer.

Wenn du mehr ausgibst, kriegst du halt auch mehr dafür : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. November 2015)

Ich würde dir empfehlen noch 100€ drauf zu Legen und dir ein Reaction GTC zu holen.
Da hast du ein deutlich besseren Rahmen, auf dem man auch bei bedarf noch aufbauen kann.
Und 450g weniger für 100€ ist auch eine ansage.



http://www.cube.eu/produkte/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-gtc-2x-iridiumnblue-2016/


----------



## Tobias_B. (23. November 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen noch 100€ drauf zu Legen und dir ein Reaction GTC zu holen.
> Da hast du ein deutlich besseren Rahmen, auf dem man auch bei bedarf noch aufbauen kann.
> Und 450g weniger für 100€ ist auch eine ansage.
> 
> ...



auch sein Geld Wert, dennoch ist nur der Rahmen leichter und aus Carbon, die restlichen Komponenten wie Bremsen, Gabel und Laufräder sind günstiger.


----------



## dejan1988 (24. November 2015)

Hallo, ich war gestern nocheinmal bei meinem Radhändler und bin ca.: 2 Stunden das SL in verschiedenen Größe Probegefahren. Mein Händler meinte aufgrund meiner Schrittlänge von 86cm (175cm), ware für mich ein 19 Zoll Rahmen angebracht. Ich habe mich auf Anhieb beim Fahren wohl gefühlt, aber es ist schon eine gewaltige Umstellung am Angang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich denke das wird bald mein Rad werden.


----------



## dejan1988 (24. November 2015)

Gewicht ok, aber meine absolute Schmerzgrenze ist dann auch mal erreicht, ich bin kein Profi-Fahrer, aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Tobias_B. (24. November 2015)

Ca. 2 stunden? Da wäre ich sls Händler ausgestiegen xD viel erfolg!


----------



## diomant (25. November 2015)

Verrückt. Ähnlich geht es mir. Wollte prinzipiell wieder ein Acid, diesmal in 29, aber bin dann auf das LTD Pro 29 gestoßen. Sind 100 Tacken mehr, 500 Gramm Gewicht drauf, sonst ja keine schlechteren Komponenten (für mich).

Ist auch eher ein Tourending mit Familie, Arbeitswegrad und Alltagsrad zum Training/Freiplatz und zurück mit ab und an mal bisschen Schotter, Wald und so Kram. Also nicht das eigentliche Gebiet für ein MTB. Dafür sollte das Rad bzw. die Komponenten ja ausreichen, oder sind die Bremsen ein Killer? 

Hier mal mein jetziger Standard, zu dem sicher vieles eine Verbesserung ist:

Derzeit ein 26er Acid von 2007, glaube ich, mit Bremsen und Schwaltwerk aus der Deore-Gruppe, der Rest war schon dran, sollte aber maximal aus 2011 was in Richtung Deore sein. Hab es erst 2012 gebraucht gekauft und bisschen recherchiert. Ist noch eine Dart3 als Gabel drin 

Das LTD Pro ist auch mein Limit, mehr will ich prinzipiell nicht ausgeben, wenn es kein P/L Monster ist. Sonst bin ich mit nicht ganz 2m und knapp 110kg (Richtung Winter gern auch 115 ) kein Leichtgewicht, denke mir aber, dass 500g bei mir nicht mehr so viel ausmachen sollten und ich diese wohl locker in den Beinen habe. Die Komponenten sollten das schlucken, hoffe ich. Sonst bin ich eher geneigt, die Schlappen gegen den X-King zu wechseln, mit dem ich wirklich gut fahre im Moment. Auch wäre mir hinten ein 180er Rotor lieber, der Optik wegen, aber das sind ja nun wirklich keine existentiellen Dinge oder Gegenargumente.

Das LTD Race 29 ist auch nicht verkehrt, aber die Manitou Marvel sagt mir leider 0. Sollte aber im Vergleich zur Recon Silver Solo Air bis auf das Gewicht nicht viel besser/schlechter machen. Ja?

Danke fürs Lesen und beantworten. Im Laden sind sie ja auch für Fragen offen, aber da ist das Rad, das teurer ist eben auch oft Welten besser


----------



## Tobias_B. (25. November 2015)

diomant schrieb:


> Verrückt. Ähnlich geht es mir. Wollte prinzipiell wieder ein Acid, diesmal in 29, aber bin dann auf das LTD Pro 29 gestoßen. Sind 100 Tacken mehr, 500 Gramm Gewicht drauf, sonst ja keine schlechteren Komponenten (für mich).
> 
> Ist auch eher ein Tourending mit Familie, Arbeitswegrad und Alltagsrad zum Training/Freiplatz und zurück mit ab und an mal bisschen Schotter, Wald und so Kram. Also nicht das eigentliche Gebiet für ein MTB. Dafür sollte das Rad bzw. die Komponenten ja ausreichen, oder sind die Bremsen ein Killer?
> 
> ...




Grüß dich,

die Gabel der Manitou hat eine bessere Beschichtung der Standrohre und ist ein bisschen leichter. Zudem hast du noch bessere Systemlaufräder verbaut. Bei der Wertigkeit der Bremsen kann man sich jetzt drüber streiten. 

Bei deinem Gewicht wäre ich mir persönlich bei der Magura MT2 Bremse nicht sicher, ob du mit der zufrieden wirst. Besprech das doch mit deinem Händler was er meint.

Bei den Reifen kannst du viel rausholen. Die sind sehr günstig und schwer, aber irgendwo muss man sparen. Wenn du dir vernünftige Schlappen holst kannst du da nochmal 500-400 gramm an Gewicht rausholen.


----------



## diomant (25. November 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> die Gabel der Manitou hat eine bessere Beschichtung der Standrohre und ist ein bisschen leichter. Zudem hast du noch bessere Systemlaufräder verbaut. Bei der Wertigkeit der Bremsen kann man sich jetzt drüber streiten.
> 
> ...



Danke für das fixe Antworten. Das Race hat ja auch "nur" die BR-M506, die wohl zu keiner Gruppe gehören. Finde wenig bis nichts zu denen.. Möglichkeit zum Nachfragen, ob die MT2 gegen eine XT getauscht werden könnte besteht natürlich, wäre vermutlich irgendwas machbar, allerdings nur meinem ästhetischen Empfinden (wenn eine Gruppe, dann auch gleich durchgängig) geschuldet. Der Händler hat von der Magura geschwärmt "Hier ist sogar eine MT2 von Magura dran", wird ja in Tests gelobt, aber von Bikern teils zerrissen. Vermutlich werde ich schauen, dass da der X-King rankommt und werde natürlich die Magura mal testen. Schwächer als die Deore sollte sie ja nicht sein..


----------



## dejan1988 (25. November 2015)

Ich denke, nach oben sind einfach keine Grenzen gesetzt, irgendwann sollt man sich selbst eine setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (25. November 2015)

diomant schrieb:


> Danke für das fixe Antworten. Das Race hat ja auch "nur" die BR-M506, die wohl zu keiner Gruppe gehören. Finde wenig bis nichts zu denen.. Möglichkeit zum Nachfragen, ob die MT2 gegen eine XT getauscht werden könnte besteht natürlich, wäre vermutlich irgendwas machbar, allerdings nur meinem ästhetischen Empfinden (wenn eine Gruppe, dann auch gleich durchgängig) geschuldet. Der Händler hat von der Magura geschwärmt "Hier ist sogar eine MT2 von Magura dran", wird ja in Tests gelobt, aber von Bikern teils zerrissen. Vermutlich werde ich schauen, dass da der X-King rankommt und werde natürlich die Magura mal testen. Schwächer als die Deore sollte sie ja nicht sein..



Das mit der Bremse hat er nur gesagt weil fast keine Bikes bei Cube mit den Maguras bestückt sind, ist halt ein kleiner Exot gegen die große Shimano Armada. Bei der Bremse ist es so, soweit ich mich erinnere, dass ein 506 Bremshebel verbaut ist, der mit dem 447 Bremssattel verbunden ist. Wenn die Bremse einmal eingestellt und eingefahren ist passts. Von 10 447 Bremssätteln stellen 3-4 Stück die Kolben schief zurück, ist zum Mäusemelken, da es egal ist wie man sie einstellt, sie immer schleift wenn man kräftig gebremst hat - aber das wird der Händler wohl in den Griff kriegen! Mitunter sind die beiden Bikes unschlagbar im Fachhandel!


----------



## diomant (25. November 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Das mit der Bremse hat er nur gesagt weil fast keine Bikes bei Cube mit den Maguras bestückt sind, ist halt ein kleiner Exot gegen die große Shimano Armada. Bei der Bremse ist es so, soweit ich mich erinnere, dass ein 506 Bremshebel verbaut ist, der mit dem 447 Bremssattel verbunden ist. Wenn die Bremse einmal eingestellt und eingefahren ist passts. Von 10 447 Bremssätteln stellen 3-4 Stück die Kolben schief zurück, ist zum Mäusemelken, da es egal ist wie man sie einstellt, sie immer schleift wenn man kräftig gebremst hat - aber das wird der Händler wohl in den Griff kriegen! Mitunter sind die beiden Bikes unschlagbar im Fachhandel!



Naja, im Endeffekt gefällt mir die Optik des Race schon mehr (rote Akzente und die schwarzen Standrohre!), bessere Felgen und bisschen leichter. Bremse wird ja irgendwie klappen.

Fast sind Zweifel ausgeräumt. Nur der 2x11-Antrieb? Hab da keinen Überblick, das Pro gibts ja auch mit 3x11 und für anstehende Radwegtouren ist so ein großes Blatt schon cool.. Oder deckt das 11er das mit ab?!


----------



## Tobias_B. (25. November 2015)

ich kenn dich und deinen fahrstil nicht, aber mit der neuen 11 fach kommste eh überall hoch und es schaltet mit 2 mal einfach besser! Ich bin übrigens Mitarbeiter in einem Bikeshop, meld dich wenn du was brauchst!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich stand bis vor 3 Tagen vor quasi der gleichen Entscheidung, da ich Ersatz für mein vor Kurzem gestohlenes Scott Hardtail gesucht habe.

Ich bin das 2016er LTD SL Probe gefahren (sehr gut!) und dann auch noch ein 2015er LTD SE 29 (ähnlich wie das 2015er LTD PRO 29)

http://2015.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/ltd/cube-ltd-pro-29-blackline-2015/

Meine Anforderungen an das Bike sind auch recht gemässigt (hab noch ein Fully - bin aber seit 20 Jahren begeisterter Hardtail-Fahrer für Alltag und gemässigte Touren).

Am Ende hab ich mich für das 400 EUR günstigere 2015er LTD SE 29 entschieden - das Geld kann ich in den nächsten Jahren in Verschleissteile investieren. Das bissl Mehrgewicht stört mich sicher nicht und hier und da kann man ja mit der Zeit noch ein bissl was gewichtsoptimieren, wenn eh was getauscht werden muss.

Ich hab die M506 Bremshebel dran (schlicht in schwarz, gefallen mir super, haben auch Servo Wave), aber dazu die M615 (Deore) Bremssättel. Wenn die Bremsscheiben mal runtergefahren sein solten, kann ich so auch prinzipiell auf IceTech Scheiben wechseln und Metall-Beläge nutzen - aber für mein Anforderungsprofil scheinen auch die einfachen Kunststoff-Beläge gut zu passen (82-90 kg Fahrergewicht je nach Rucksack-Gewicht).

2x11 fand ich bei der Probefahrt OK und für klassisches Mountainbiken ist das sicher auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich hab nun 3x10 - das passt für Flachland-Etappen / Strecke machen und für extrem steile Anstiege für mich einfach besser und die Ersatzteile für 3x10 Antrieb sind etwas günstiger als bei ganz neuen 2016er 2x11 Komponenten.

Die Fox Gabel am LTD SL 2016 ist schon höherwertig als die Reba und somit auch als die Recon Silver - aber es ist immer noch ein Hardtail d.h. bei heftigem Gelände muss man eh mehr "arbeiten" als beim Fully. So eine Fox Gabel mit 3 Einstellungen am Fully zu haben fände ich sinnvoller als am Hardtail.

Elmar


----------



## diomant (4. Dezember 2015)

So, ich wieder. Jetzt ist mir das SL noch ins Auge gesprungen. Nur kann ich mir da auch ein halbwegs individuelles holen..

Gibt nun noch:

http://www.stein-bikes.de/aktuelles/99-angebotsrad-vom-30-11-bis-18-12-2015

Reba und XT (mglw. aber nur das Schaltwerk, das find ich noch raus, Bremse allerdings nicht die neue, wobei da vllt. ja was möglich ist.

und:

http://www.stein-bikes.de/unsere-fahrraeder/29-mountainbike-hardtail/mauna-loa-29-al

in der SLX-Variante (Pro). Nur die Recon Gold, ist die in irgendeiner Art und Weise besser als die Silver? Preislich nimmt sich das mit dem SL nicht viel (bis Weihnachten 10%).

Ist schwierig, schade, dass die Reba nicht mehr am Cube ist  > Die Fox scheint ja noch besser, Frag ist, ob es die braucht


----------

